
Microservices Weekly (Issue #15): This week's news/articles on microservice - bonsai
http://www.microservicesweekly.com/issue/15
======
pentium10
You should provide an RSS feed, so we can include in feedly.com

~~~
zenlot
This comment should be deleted. There are many more rss services, and 'more'
free than feedly.

